# Too many FOTDs ...



## Soeth23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's been a while since I last posted. Here are some previous looks.. 

CC welcome!



2. Original Look




2.a. 












Eyes: 
MAC Gorgeous Gold 
MAC Bio Green 
MAC Sketch 
MAC Knight Divine 
MAC Rice Paper 

Lips: 
NYC Mahogany 
MAC Jampacked 

Face: 
MAC Fleurry 
MAC Light Flush MSF 

3. 












Eyes: 
MAC Newly Minted 
MAC Aquadisiac 
MAC Plumage 
BN White 
MAC Nylon 

Lips: 
Lip Balm 

Cheeks: 
MAC Shimpagne MSF 

4. 
















Lips: 
MAC Speed Dial + Pink Nouveau 

Eyes: 
BN Fuchsia 
BN White 
BN Raspberry 
BN Misty Pink 

Cheeks: 
Petticoat MSF + BN Fuchsia 

5. 




Eyes: 
MAC Mylar 
CS Brown/Black 

Lips: 
Beautique liner in Natural 
MAC Honey Love 
Essence of Beauty lip butter in Pomenagrate Apple 

Cheeks: 
MK Cinnabar 
MK Moonstone 

6. 




Eyes: 
MAC Gold Mode 
MAC Teal 
MAC Mylar 
HN Panic 

Lips: 
Hue + Clear gloss 

Cheeks: 
BN Orange + Glissade MSF 

7. 












Eyes: 
MAC Blue Horizon LLL (base) 
MAC Freshwater 
MAC Contrast 
MUFE 92 
MAC Mylar 
BN White 
BN Black 

Lips: 
MAC Hue 
Smashbox Savvy 

Face: 
MAC Petticoat 

8. 




MAC Electric Eel 
MAC Prankster 
BN White 
BN Ice 

9. Christmas Eve.








Eyes: 
MAC Mylar 
MAC Carbon 
CS Grey 
MAC 3d Silver Glitter 
MAC Vellum 

Lips: Pink Nouveau + clear gloss 

Cheeks: 
Fashion Frenzy blush 

10. Christmas Day. 








Eyes: 
MAC Moon's Reflection 
MAC Parfait Amour 
Milani Enchantment (Vellum's dupe) 
MUFE 92 

11. Thanksgiving. 








Cheeks: 
BN Orange + Glissade MSF 

Eyes: 
MAC Tete-a-Tint 
MAC Grand Entrance 
MAC Espresso 

Lips: 
MAC Honey Love 
MAC Sugarimmed d/g 

12. Black Friday. 




Lips: 
Pink Nouveau 

Cheeks: 
Glissade MSF 

Eyes: 
MAC Grand Entrance

13. 








BN Black 
BN Cherry Red 
MUFE 99 
MAC Mylar 

Lips: 
Lemon Twist Lip Butter (Essence of Beauty) 





This is the palette I made for my aunt as a Christmas gift. I pressed all the pigments & I thought the palette looked cute so I wanted to share.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 28, 2008)

I seriously can't pick a fav, you look freakin gorgeous in every one!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 28, 2008)

wow your looks are gorgeous!!! your aunt is so lucky


----------



## mslitta (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW lady you worked everyone of those looks. Like pbt said I truly cant choose a fav.

I wish I had a pallet like that. those colors are to die for.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 28, 2008)

amazinggg!.. and the pressed pigment gift is such a cool idea!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Dec 28, 2008)

:b  owdown:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















BEAUTIFUL!  !


----------



## Brittni (Dec 28, 2008)

My favorite is #7... total new years inspiration, but all of them are stunning as is the palette. Wonderful work! Can't wait to see MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 28, 2008)

Its all too beautiful!!! I think im gonna cry!!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_





 I seriously can't pick a fav, you look freakin gorgeous in every one!!_

 
^_^ Thank you, sweetie!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_wow your looks are gorgeous!!! your aunt is so lucky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Well, she's a sweetheart (for the most part, haha) so I was happy to do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_WOW lady you worked everyone of those looks. Like pbt said I truly cant choose a fav.


I wish I had a pallet like that. those colors are to die for._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_amazinggg!.. and the pressed pigment gift is such a cool idea!_

 
Thanks, love!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaconnie80* 

 
_






































:b  owdown:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















BEAUTIFUL!  !_

 
You are too sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_My favorite is #7... total new years inspiration, but all of them are stunning as is the palette. Wonderful work! Can't wait to see MORE MORE MORE!_

 
Thank you! I hope to post more soon, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Its all too beautiful!!! I think im gonna cry!!_

 
Aww, thanks. <3


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, all awesome.  You are so talented!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Dec 28, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have tutorials on youtube, because I would totally subscribe! These looks are all FLAWLESS! 

What is in that palette that you made? Those colors rock!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2008)

Bright colours really suit you.

You look like that girl on prison break. I forget her name right now.


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 28, 2008)

wow! all the looks are gorgeous! you blend so well!


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing looks great blending! Too may good ones to pick a fave. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice looks.  That was so nice of you to make a palette of pressed pigments.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, i love all your looks esp the first green apple, caramel type look lol.
you have some wonderful blending skills!


----------



## A Ro (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_





 I seriously can't pick a fav, you look freakin gorgeous in every one!!_

 
Exactly!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Bright colours really suit you.

You look like that girl on prison break. I forget her name right now._

 
Her name is Gretchen on the show (she has really stunning eyes!) is Jodi Lyn O'Keefe in real life. She's gorgeous! And I totally see the resemblance.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

I absolutely love the Christmas Eve fotd. I want it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2008)

Each and every one of these looks are amazing!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2008)

beautiful looks!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, every single look is freaking AMAZING! You have gorgeous eyes and you are so so pretty. I wish I was half as talented as you with my make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cute gift too x


----------



## lunamaris (Dec 28, 2008)

beautiful and creative colour combinations! and that lining-technique!


----------



## Iffath (Dec 28, 2008)

You're so pretty, and very talented!!!


----------



## Kiwiberries (Dec 28, 2008)

Ooh, I just love #9 and #7

Your eyes look awesome in all of them!


----------



## nikki (Dec 28, 2008)

You are gorgeous in every one of those FOTDs!!!!!!


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 28, 2008)

i love every single one.

and the little palette is so cute.
do you mind naming the colors? :} pleeease.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, these are all just beautiful!  And that palette is a great gift, too.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow!  There are some looks here that I DEFINITELY have to try!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 28, 2008)

Each one looks flawless!!!! Gorgeousness


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 28, 2008)

I love something about every single one of these...beautiful....BN Cheery Red is spectacular...Love the Christmas Eve and Thanksgiving a LOT!! beautiful flawless looks


----------



## squasha (Dec 28, 2008)

all of these are so amazing, but i especially love your christmas eve/day looks!  you are soo talented!


----------



## Odette (Dec 28, 2008)

All your looks are freaking hot! You look stunning!


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow your color combonations are amazing


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 28, 2008)

Love all the looks and great job with the pigments!! Do you sell them??


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 28, 2008)

Can't say anything - all the looks are gorgeous!!! Such a great inspiration, I will definetely try some


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow! I am seriously in awe of ALL of these looks! They are just so vibrant and beautiful and you look flawless!!


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 28, 2008)

:O i have no words.


----------



## luvmkup (Dec 28, 2008)

Great looks! I love your palette, I have a lot of those too and pressed them into shadows.


----------



## frappelattes (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh man, love the brown and green ♥


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 28, 2008)

you are mega talented! all of your looks are so beautiful


----------



## shootout (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah you're pretty much gorgeous.
And I would LOVE to receive a palette like that! 
Your aunt is very lucky.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow.. every single look is stunning.. I love them all so much.. you look gorgeous!


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG. OMG. i think there should be some kind of warning in the title because i was not prepared for this.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, stunning, awesome, great... I can go on if you want me to!


----------



## vcanady (Dec 29, 2008)

if u dont already have a youtube channel for tutorials, u need one, haha!! ur amazingly talented!!!!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_wow, all awesome. You are so talented!_

 
Thanks! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgrl8* 

 
_All I can say is WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have tutorials on youtube, because I would totally subscribe! These looks are all FLAWLESS! 

What is in that palette that you made? Those colors rock!!!_

 
Thanks! <3 I do have a youtube. I'm soeth23 there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colors are:
HIP Restless
MAC Gold Mode
HIP Tenacious
MAC Revved Up
MAC Helium
MAC Golden Lemon
MAC Old Gold
MAC Pink Bronze
HIP Flare
MAC Off the Radar
MAC Teal
MAC Blue Brown
HIP Valiant
MAC Accent Red
MAC Bright Fuchsia 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Bright colours really suit you.

You look like that girl on prison break. I forget her name right now._

 
Thanks! 

You aren't the first one that tells me that. ;p I'll take it as a compliment since I think she's very pretty, haha. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_wow! all the looks are gorgeous! you blend so well!_

 
Thank you, sweetie! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_Amazing looks great blending! Too may good ones to pick a fave. Thanks for sharing!_

 
No problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Very nice looks. That was so nice of you to make a palette of pressed pigments._

 
Thank you!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 29, 2008)

You are so talented... love all these!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 29, 2008)

Sooo I'm pretty sure I love them all... and number 7 completely hypnotized me...

OMG- all of them are SOOO gorgeous!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_wow, i love all your looks esp the first green apple, caramel type look lol.
you have some wonderful blending skills!_

 
Thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *A Ro* 

 
_Exactly!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_Her name is Gretchen on the show (she has really stunning eyes!) is Jodi Lyn O'Keefe in real life. She's gorgeous! And I totally see the resemblance._

 
Thank you, I think she's pretty too, hehe! A few people have told me that. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I absolutely love the Christmas Eve fotd. I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, thank you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Each and every one of these looks are amazing!_

 
Thank you!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_beautiful looks!_

 
Thanks.


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Oh my gosh, every single look is freaking AMAZING! You have gorgeous eyes and you are so so pretty. I wish I was half as talented as you with my make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cute gift too x_

 
Aw, thank you, very sweet of you to say. ^_^ 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunamaris* 

 
_beautiful and creative colour combinations! and that lining-technique!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iffath* 

 
_You're so pretty, and very talented!!!_

 
Thanks! I really appreciate the comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwiberries* 

 
_Ooh, I just love #9 and #7

Your eyes look awesome in all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! <3


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki* 

 
_You are gorgeous in every one of those FOTDs!!!!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n3crolust* 

 
_i love every single one.

and the little palette is so cute.
do you mind naming the colors? :} pleeease._

 
Thanks! 

Sure, the colors are:
HIP Restless
MAC Gold Mode
HIP Tenacious
MAC Revved Up
MAC Helium
MAC Golden Lemon
MAC Old Gold
MAC Pink Bronze
HIP Flare
MAC Off the Radar
MAC Teal
MAC Blue Brown
HIP Valiant
MAC Accent Red
MAC Bright Fuchsia 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Wow, these are all just beautiful! And that palette is a great gift, too._

 
Thanks, love!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Wow! There are some looks here that I DEFINITELY have to try!! Thanks for posting!_

 
No problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Each one looks flawless!!!! Gorgeousness _

 
Thank you. =]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love something about every single one of these...beautiful....BN Cheery Red is spectacular...Love the Christmas Eve and Thanksgiving a LOT!! beautiful flawless looks_

 
Ah, I looove Cherry Red, actually all BN, hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squasha* 

 
_all of these are so amazing, but i especially love your christmas eve/day looks! you are soo talented!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_All your looks are freaking hot! You look stunning!_

 
Thank you, that means a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_Wow your color combonations are amazing_

 
Thanks! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Love all the looks and great job with the pigments!! Do you sell them??_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't think about that but if you are interested I can make some for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Can't say anything - all the looks are gorgeous!!! Such a great inspiration, I will definetely try some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I would love to see the outcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Wow! I am seriously in awe of ALL of these looks! They are just so vibrant and beautiful and you look flawless!!_

 
Thanks!! <33


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_:O i have no words._

 
^_^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvmkup* 

 
_Great looks! I love your palette, I have a lot of those too and pressed them into shadows._

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frappelattes* 

 
_Oh man, love the brown and green ♥_

 
Thank you. I really liked that one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_you are mega talented! all of your looks are so beautiful_

 
Thanks! <3
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_Yeah you're pretty much gorgeous.
And I would LOVE to receive a palette like that! 
Your aunt is very lucky._

 
Thanks, babe!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Wow.. every single look is stunning.. I love them all so much.. you look gorgeous!_

 
Thank you, chica.


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_OMG. OMG. i think there should be some kind of warning in the title because i was not prepared for this._

 
Hehe, thank you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Gorgeous, stunning, awesome, great... I can go on if you want me to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Haha, thank you, sweetie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_if u dont already have a youtube channel for tutorials, u need one, haha!! ur amazingly talented!!!!_

 
Thanks! I have one. I'm soeth23. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_You are so talented... love all these!_

 
Thanks! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_Sooo I'm pretty sure I love them all... and number 7 completely hypnotized me...

OMG- all of them are SOOO gorgeous!_

 
Thanks, lovee!


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 29, 2008)

I absolutely love #3, #7 and #10!!! im a sucker for teals and purples and you definitely rock those looks! gorgeous as always


----------



## n_c (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my, I cant pick a favorite, they're all amazing. I love your blending skills...good job


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 29, 2008)

I totally love the last one!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 29, 2008)

woww i love all of them! I don't know which one would be my favorite, it's so hard to pick because they are all so gorgeous! your blending is just perfect, perfect, perfect!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 29, 2008)

What a joy to look at.  Oh my.  Very nice


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW! I'm in love with all the looks.


----------



## saab (Dec 29, 2008)

wow i just subbed to you on youtube u are truly amazing !!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome! These looks are amazing. You're really skilled.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 29, 2008)

wow all looks are great <3 i love it


----------



## GirlyGoth (Dec 29, 2008)

Your looks are SO AWESOME.
But here's a stupid question.
But what brand is BN, because I have no idea?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow I LOVE every single one!!


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 29, 2008)

You're beautiful and very talented. Keep posting.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 29, 2008)

your eyes are awesome, love the looks too


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 30, 2008)

VERY pretty! I love them all!


----------



## Rennah (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! You are absolutely gorgeous and your makeup looks amazing! I love all of these looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What happened to the picture of the palette?


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are all like crazy ridiculous awesome!! #7 is insanely gorgeous on you! You are incredibly talented pretty lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 Stars!!


----------



## misselectrikk (Dec 30, 2008)

These are all incredible! Great job.


----------



## ty_inspires (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful! I love #7 the best.


----------



## ecberger (Dec 30, 2008)

AMAZING!!!! WOW im in shock i love them alllll<3


----------



## Saints (Dec 30, 2008)

They are all brilliant, but I really like the colors in the first one. That christmas present must have been a hit!


----------



## belle.azure (Dec 30, 2008)

Every one of these looks is gorgeous.  I love the variety of colors and techniques you used, too.  Great eyebrows, btw!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the purpley- bluish look. Each one looks right off the runway.


----------



## unkn0wn (Dec 30, 2008)

i like each and every one. your blending is amazing.

you seem to really like mylar as a highlight- is it easily blended?

cute palette too! :}


----------



## unkn0wn (Dec 30, 2008)

oh and what'd you use to apply the 3d glitter?


----------



## tinnadc (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow!!
I´m lost for words


----------



## WileyCatyote (Jan 1, 2009)

I loved #10 and #13. Those are awesome looks. I also think the palette you made is awesome. I just learned how to press my own pigments a few days ago and I can't wait to start making palettes. I have to order empties from Coastal Scents so I can start. How long did it take for you to make that palette and what colors did you use? 

Thanks for the great photos and Happy New Year!


----------



## barbabella (Jan 1, 2009)

my favourites are 5 and 7 but are all amazing!


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 26, 2009)

WHEHWWW!!!!! You look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mo6ius (Jan 26, 2009)

You're so talented. I especially love #13. You pulled off the red eyeshadow so well.

Btw, is it just me or #1 is missing?


----------



## MAC 101 (Jan 26, 2009)

gorgeous FOTD!!!!!!!!


----------



## fintia (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup! I've seen your tuts before.. love your make up


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 26, 2009)

you are amazinggg.... seriously lovee ya!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ooooh I LOVE it all! You did such a great job, my favorite is number 7 (cough, tutorial, cough)


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Jan 27, 2009)

awesomeness!
i love the christmas day one. u did a great JOB!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 27, 2009)

My absolute faves are the purple ones, they look awesome!!  All of them look great, I also really like the Christmas Eve looks -gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And that's such an awesome palette to make for your aunt, I'm certainly jealous!


----------



## glamblover (Jan 27, 2009)

i adore your makeup!  ok im so new to this forum and dont get all the abbreviations yet.  what is BN?  and HN?

im off to find some of your tuts <3


----------



## piN.up (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I love the combos, and the looks are amazing!!!


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW!  I love love love every single look!  I love the colors, the application, everything!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamblover* 

 
_i adore your makeup! ok im so new to this forum and dont get all the abbreviations yet. what is BN? and HN?

im off to find some of your tuts <3_

 
BN=Ben Nye & i honestly have no clue wat HN is... but i would like to know lol lol


----------



## divashop (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, AWESOME looks! Love your green eyes too!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 27, 2009)

What awesome looks, the best and the most creative make up I've seen in a while!


----------



## KissMeKissMe (Jan 27, 2009)

.....omg you need to stop or I think I am going to die from an over abundance of gorgeousness!!!  What I really like is that you aren't using  a lot of shadows (usually 3 or 4) but you make them look so awesome and complicated.  I am definitely going to see if I can replicate some of these


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

i really like that you are only using a few shadows too...some tuts i find i really like would cost a fortune to duplicate


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

what a lucky aunt!!!

you have amazing blending skills!


----------



## Debbie (Jan 29, 2009)

#1 is just gorgeous and something I'm totally going to try.  #7 is just amazing talent.  All else are gorgeous but I definitely wanted to highlight those two.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Jan 29, 2009)

you hav killa skills and graet use of colour. love the pressed pigments!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 29, 2009)

Amazing!! 

I love no. 7, 9 and 13 especially.


----------



## mslips (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! My fave is the purply blue wingy one.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 30, 2009)

omg....gorgeous overload!!! they all are amazing!


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW! I'm speechless...they're all gorgeous looks.  You can carry even the bold colours so very well.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow!! it was like one after the other bam! amazing makeup, bam! amazing makeup. i just kept going oh thats my favourite....no wait THATS my favourite. you have some serious skills!


----------



## supernova (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow you are very talented, I love every look you did. Job well done!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 31, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous on every single one!! I love how you mix and blend colors! That palette is so colorful and fun looking!!


----------



## MissCreoula (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorgeous! I loved all of them! And now I have so many lemmings as my eyes are about the same colour & I never know which eyeshadow combos to do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! You're freakin' good!


----------



## msjaybooboo (Jan 31, 2009)

gorgeous! love the palette. how do you like using pressed piggies? some say the color doesn't come out as nice.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 7, 2009)

these looks are AWESOME!! what bases do you use??


----------



## ilafa (Feb 7, 2009)

I love love love all the looks! Color combos are amazing and so are your skillz


----------

